# CTC grips for X - five



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

The sig 226 x - 5 all around has a decocker much like the standard 226, Does any one know if the CTC grips for the 226 will fit the x - five all around???


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

No personal experience with CT grips. E-mail or call them. I have read decent things about their response to customers inquiries though it may take a couple of days for the reply to come. Nothing like getting it straight from the horses mouth either.


----------

